# Stubby Dog Shelter Pit of the Week



## StubbyDog (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello friends, my name is Glory and I'm from Hamilton County, Indiana. Can you believe a pretty pittie girl like ME, has been in the shelter for 18 MONTHS?! Isn't it awful? I need a home! I know ALL of my basic commands, I walk perfectly on a leash and I love humans of all ages! I love attention SO much, I should probably be the only pet, I will tolerate some dogs...but lets be honest here, who needs another dog when you've got ME!? Is there anyone out there open minded enough to give me a try...pretty please? I look forward to meeting you!! If you want to know more about me and the adoption process, please email [email protected] to find out more.


----------

